# So then, what're you listening to right now?



## TK 421 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has to be something good, right? 

Some sort of cure-all tonic? 

Some sort of intoxicating drug?

Some sort of horrible, deep, dark secret of a guilty pleasure (I know you're listening to aqua right now. Don't even try to deny)?

Well, I don't give a damn. Post about it anyway, whatever it is you're listening to right now. 

Who knows, maybe you'll get someone hooked on something they never heard before.





So yeah, pretty simple idea. Just post what you're listening to. No need to go into all the detail I just did. whoever - "whatever" more than suffices.

Just don't spam this place up too bad.


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 7, 2011)

According to last.fm I've listened to this song 33 times in the past 3 days. Even more since I've listened to it from more places than my computer.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 7, 2011)

Im listening to Lady Gaga right now.


----------



## Olji (Mar 7, 2011)

im listening to my teacher now xD


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo child (15 min version).


----------



## celli (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Bl9NIBvY8

yeah, I'm also addicted to musicals


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2011)

gay chinese moe moe desu music. You know, the shows with the little girls and the porn.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 7, 2011)

this


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 7, 2011)

MewithoutYou - Tie me up! untie me!

I don't even know that song.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2011)

MMMBop by Hanson


----------



## Magix (Mar 7, 2011)

Portal - Still Alive

After that: In Flames - Come Clarity album


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 7, 2011)

There's already a thread similar to this that I found, but it's not asking the same question exactly, and it's very old. This new thread seems different enough to me.

As to the question - I wasn't listening to anything. However, I've had the Periphery song All New Materials stuck in my head since I woke up this morning, so I'm going to go listen to it now


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5oSTFlg4s0


my fav music, from the entire series




cmhardw said:


> There's already a thread similar to this that I found, but it's not asking the same question exactly, and it's very old. This new thread seems different enough to me.
> 
> As to the question - I wasn't listening to anything. However, I've had the Periphery song All New Materials stuck in my head since I woke up this morning, so I'm going to go listen to it now


 


link?


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2011)

I found these guys called "Grandaddy".

Great band.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 7, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> link?


 
clicky clicky


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Dylan (Mar 7, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> im listening to my teacher now xD


 
Lol same im in food tech on the computers lol and i usually listen to Tinie Tempah for some reason.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 7, 2011)

Silence. And it's beautiful...


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

周杰伦


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 7, 2011)

Plush by the Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to Bruno for liking it, thus appearing on my YouTube page and getting hooked


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2011)

Coerced Coexistence by In Flames just finished. Moonshield by In Flames just started.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> The living colour - cult of personnality


 
Oh my Days
The most overated song everrrrr

Will Smith - Miami


----------



## maggot (Mar 7, 2011)

im listening to mutemath. now im listening to thursday. <3 pandora


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 7, 2011)

NWA - Express Yourself


----------



## Vinny (Mar 7, 2011)

You be Tails, I'll be Sonic

by A Day to Remember


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 8, 2011)

Bad Influence by Robert Cray


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 8, 2011)

maggot said:


> mutemath


 

=D <33


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3071VQtKEAE


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBmthvRGBf8


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 17, 2011)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 17, 2011)

Selling the Drama by Live


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 17, 2011)

Vinnie Paz - Same Story
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhdHwphvhxU


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 17, 2011)

Prince - gold






replaying the guitar solo starting at 4:07


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 17, 2011)

10 years. Album Feeding the Wolves. Song Don't fight it.


----------



## Kaktus (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6CGnOEhaBA&feature=related


----------

